# pfadfläche füllen



## greecesakis (9. Dezember 2003)

hi leute ich raff das einfach net mit dieser pfadfläsche füllen

also hab nen border erstellt so jetzt versuch ich das zu füllen ..... 
so ich füll es mit weiss und hab dan aber ein problem und zwar sieht man dann net mehr die linke kontur ...

ps macht die linke kontur von innen anstatt von aussen und wenn ich es dann fülle sieht man die net mehr voll komisch gibts dan nen trick?

soll ich vielleicht net mit pfaden arbeiten? 

dann würd ich aber meine form net bekommen mhhhhhhhhhhhh

danke........


----------



## layla (9. Dezember 2003)

Ich weiß jetzt war nicht genau wie du das gemacht hast.
Aber ich machs halt so wenn ich eine kontur habe und dann die Fläche füllen will auf einer neuen ebene dann sieht man trotzdem die außen Linie.
Falls es nicht das ist poste mal das Bild.


----------



## cur (9. Dezember 2003)

Oder füll doch einfach zuerst eine Fläche, und dann die Kontur!?

Gruß,
*cur


----------



## greecesakis (9. Dezember 2003)

*hi*

also hab ma nen beispiel gemacht







ist das normal das es so ist?

das hab ich jetzt mit der werkzeugspitze gemacht mit dem buntstift wird es zu pixelig wenn ich nen bogen rein mach

und der border sieht so unscharf aus bei beiden beispielen .... bei dem einem beispiel ist z.b an der einen seite etwas dünner und an dere anderen seite etwas dicken .... komisch kann dies verbessern?


----------



## Das-Em (12. Dezember 2003)

Hola, wenn du n border erstellt hast, erstell doch einfach ne ebene und füll die fläche, lass die auswahl bestehen und mach ne neue ebene darüber und sag kontur füllen 1pix (oder wie du es willst) aussen, det klappt bei mir immer, bei mir klappet aber auch, wenn ich das beides mit nur einer ebene mache, ist deine ansicht auch auf 100%?  weil wenn nur 66,6 % dann sieht man manchmal die kontur nicht vollständig, obwohl sie da ist. so long.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Dezember 2003)

1. :

@ greecesakis: Bitte einmal die Netiquette  und die Nutzungsregeln durchlesen, diesbezüglich insbesondere die Punkte Groß- und Kleinschreibung.

Wenn Du hier Hilfe erwartest solltest Du die Postings auch so verfassen, das es einfach ist dem Helfenden deinen Beitrag zu lesen und zu verstehen!

2. : Ein Blick ins Handbuch oder in die Hilfe ( F1 ) verät Dir, das Du das Pfadtool umstellen kannst so das Pfadflächen automatisch gefüllt werden.

Und per Boardsuche hättest Du "zig" Threads zu dem Theme gefunden!


----------



## Das-Em (12. Dezember 2003)

Hola Thomas,

ich meine, Du hast ja Recht, aber in Bezug auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung würde ich nicht so verbohrt reagieren, wenn ich mal schnell etwas schreiben will, kann es passieren, dass ich alles klein schreibe, solang ich dabei aber alles schön verständlich schreibe, sehe ich kein großes Problem darin.

Jedem können auch mal Rechtschreibfehler passieren  Nobody is perfect oder?

Hau rein


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Dezember 2003)

Die Regeln dienen dem Zwecke das Sie eingehalten werden und das ist kein Diskussionspunkt.

Wenn hier jemand Hilfe erwartet, kann er sich die Mühe machen und das Posting so verfassen ( Groß- und Kleinschreibung ) das es *lesefreundlich* ist! 

Zum Thema, Rechtschreibfehler, die mache auch ich und wenn sie nicht gehäuft sind sagt kein _Moderator_ etwas dazu, aber auf G. und K.-Schreinung legen wir denoch wert!


----------



## Das-Em (12. Dezember 2003)

Hups,

ich wollte nicht, dass Du das so persönlich nimmst, ich verstehe das ja schon mit den Regeln, hm, naja, dann werd ich mich mal daran gewöhnen auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten.

Sorry nochmal


----------

